

Stross on: the end of voice telephony? - cstross
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2012/12/things-that-keep-me-awake-at-n.html

======
adrianhoward
There's a really nice bit in Demarco & Lister's Peopleware where they relate
an alternate reality of somebody selling the phone into an existing productive
environment.

I don't have a copy to hand but it's basically "So - there's this box that
makes this loud ringing noise that interrupts whatever I'm doing at the time?
Are you insane!?"

------
pavel_lishin
If I had this problem - luckily I don't - I'd probably rig it up to a voice-
recognition CAPTCHA. "You are trying to reach Pavel Lishin. In order to get
his phone to ring, please answer the following question by speaking clearly:
What country is Pavel from?"

If they do not know where I am from, they do not know me well enough to call
my hypothetical landline.

Shit, I wonder if I could hook that up to Google voice.

